# Corny Halloween Riddles for Kids



## colmmoo

What is a vampires favorite test? Answer: A blood test 
What does a skeleton order at a restaurant? Answer: Spare ribs 
What do you get when a mummy joins a band? Answer: Rap music 
What’s a zombie’s favorite breakfast cereal? Answer: Rice Creepies 
What do goblins mail home on vacation? Answer: Ghost cards 
What kind of pets do ghosts have? Answer: Scaredy cats 
What is the little ghost’s favorite party game? Answer: Musical Graves 
Who did the ghost invite to his party? Answer: Anyone he could dig up 
Why did the ghost take his family on an elevator ride every day? Answer: To Raise their Spirits 
What kind of street does a ghost live on? Answer: A dead end 
What kind of music do ghosts like? Rhythm and Boos 
What kind of cars do ghosts drive? Answer: Boo-icks 
What did the papa ghost say to his children when they got in the car? Answer: Fasten your sheet belts 
Where does a girl ghost go to get her hair done? Answer: To the Booty Parlor 
What do children ghosts have for lunch? Answer: A boo-loney sandwich
What do baby ghosts wear on their feet? Answer: Booties 
What does a ghost put on his cereal in the morning? Answer: Boonanas and Booberries 
At ghost school what does the teacher say when a student has the correct answer? Answer: You’re fright 
What is a ghost’s favorite oatmeal? Answer: Scream of Wheat .


----------



## greasemonkey

why wouldn't the skeliton cross the street................he didn't have the guts!


----------

